# How much water do you have stored?



## BillS

You should have water stored if you don't have a well you can access without electricity. You need to have at least one gallon of water per person per day. We have about 1400 gallons of water stored in our basement. I've been buying water off and on but now I plan on buying 24 gallon jugs of water each weekday until our 3 water towers are filled up with a total of 512 gallons each. 

I know that it's not the best way to store it for the long term. Probably two years at the most. I expect a collapse to happen a lot sooner than that. If it doesn't I'll have to start replacing it before the jugs start to leak.

I have the water arranged on 23/32" plywood with 9 cinder blocks per layer. I have 2 rows of jugs, 3 12"x8"16" cinder blocks, 4 rows water , 1 row cinder blocks, 4 rows water, 1 row cinder blocks, 2 rows water. That means I have 4 layers of 96 gallon jugs then a top layer with 128 water jugs. So far the plywood hasn't sagged at all.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I have well over 5,000 gallons in storage.

I also have public water, a well (with the means to get it out if the power is out) and a nice creek going right through the back yard. With only minor digging, I know where there's 2 near-surface springs on our land.


----------



## TheAnt

Hehe, whenever I hear about your water storage I worry its going to fall through the floor. Arent you on the second/third floor? Maybe Im mistaken.

Anyway, I store about 60 gallons for me, my wife, and our child. We also have a 40 gallon water heater and probably 500 (maybe more) gallon hot tub which we could boil the water if needed. Water is probably our biggest (natural) worry in the desert of the southwest.


----------



## BillS

TheAnt said:


> Hehe, whenever I hear about your water storage I worry its going to fall through the floor. Arent you on the second/third floor? Maybe Im mistaken.
> 
> Anyway, I store about 60 gallons for me, my wife, and our child. We also have a 40 gallon water heater and probably 500 (maybe more) gallon hot tub which we could boil the water if needed. Water is probably our biggest (natural) worry in the desert of the southwest.


Our water is stored in the basement. I wouldn't try to put something like that on a wood floor. I have room to have an extra layer of water but I'm concerned about the strength of the concrete floor.


----------



## The_Blob

with the 4 acre pond, the artesian wells, tons of roofs/gutters to collect rainwater, plus being in Ohio (which I sometimes think means, 'Land of Teh Drizzle'  ) getting water has never been a problem, even with no electricity

1/4" rainfall over 5000 sq ft roof= 780+ gallons :beercheer:


----------



## godisnum1

Heh, well I have a Katadyn Pocket... which the filter is good for 13,000 gallons. Maybe I should pick up an extra filter "just in case" 
We usually just keep two or three cases of Zephyrhills on hand at any given time. I always do my research to know where any freshwater resources are around where I live. I'm never worried about water or how I'm going to procure it. 

Bran <><


----------



## TheAnt

godisnum1 said:


> Heh, well I have a Katadyn Pocket... which the filter is good for 13,000 gallons. Maybe I should pick up an extra filter "just in case"
> We usually just keep two or three cases of Zephyrhills on hand at any given time. I always do my research to know where any freshwater resources are around where I live. I'm never worried about water or how I'm going to procure it.
> 
> Bran <><


I so want to get one of those. Have you used it much?


----------



## UncleJoe

The_Blob said:


> with the 4 acre pond, the artesian wells, tons of roofs/gutters to collect rainwater, plus being in Ohio (which I sometimes think means, 'Land of Teh Drizzle'  ) getting water has never been a problem, even with no electricity
> 
> 1/4" rainfall over 5000 sq ft roof= 780+ gallons :beercheer:


Yep. With a 22' deep well water is easy enough to access.


----------



## Immolatus

Uh...enough.

When I first started to prepare, I started out making a list.
Number one...hmm...what can I absolutely not live without?
It doesnt matter if you have tons of gold, food or ammo.
If you dont have water you are s.o.l.
Fortunately I live in a pretty wet area. Funny thing about water, it falls from the sky!

I have ceramic filters. I only have a few so far, but the ultimate goal is to have way, way, way too many.


----------



## godisnum1

TheAnt said:


> I so want to get one of those. Have you used it much?


Yep... and it's the best filter out there, IMHO!!
They're expensive, but if you can swing it, I feel it's the best investment a person can make for their water preps.

Bran <><


----------



## Jimmy24

About 1000 gallons in gal jugs and bottles. Ihave close to 1200 gallons in a homemade cistern. I have a well and public water also. 

Jimmy


----------



## RevWC

I don't store a lot of water but make sure I have access to fresh water and then perform the following. 

1. Remove suspended particles by filtering or letting particles settle to the bottom.

2. Pour off clear water into a clean container.

3. Add 8 drops of Clorox® Regular-Bleach (not scented or Clorox® Plus® bleaches) to one gallon of water (2 drops to 1 quart). For cloudy water, use 16 drops per gallon of water (4 drops to 1 quart).

4. Allow the treated water to stand for 30 minutes. Water should have a slight bleach odor. If not, repeat and wait another 15 minutes. The treated water can then be made palatable by pouring it between clean containers several times.


----------



## Saiga12_489

*I have 5,000 gallons of water.*

I have 5,000 gallons of water. It is replenished from my deep well. I also have a spring on my property and a creek with very good water flow, even during the past droughts we have experienced.

These are two 2,500 gallon tanks from American Tank Company.

I could leave these tanks exposed but I am having a building placed on the concrete pad. The reason for black tanks is that sunlight promotes algae growth and the blank tanks does not allow any penetration of sunlight, but then again so will the building.

The deep well will fill the tanks. I have a pump and bladder tank (not shown) that will pump the water into the house. I will also have a gravity feed off the tanks in case of lost of power. However I have a gas generator, and will be purchasing soon a PTO driven 15KW generator powered by my tractor, that's it just in the very left of the photo. I am also will have at least a 5KW PV Solar power system.


----------



## Calista

Wow, Saiga, that's a pretty impressive set-up you have there! Nice job.

Would you mind sharing where you purchased those tanks and the approximate cost for the two of them? Also, did you already know how to construct this kind of water-storage system, or did you rely on any websites you also might like to share?

Thanks!


----------



## LincTex

Calista said:


> Would you mind sharing where you purchased those tanks and the approximate cost for the two of them?


Here ya go....

Water Tanks, Rain Barrels, Septic Tanks, Chemical Tanks - JTI Supply (Oregon, Washington, Idaho)


----------



## Calista

LincTex said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> Water Tanks, Rain Barrels, Septic Tanks, Chemical Tanks - JTI Supply (Oregon, Washington, Idaho)


Outstanding! Thanks for that link because they supply Longview, Washington, which is only about 60 miles from me. 

I just can't look at those Super Nurse Tanks without thinking, hmmmm, what a cool little bunker one of those would make.


----------



## JayJay

I have 30 gallon drums in the garage---is anyone afraid of bullet bandits shooting holes in your drums?/
It's gonna get really nasty out there--I have them in front of the double window--but keep the blinds closed.
Noone can see them when the door is open--I placed them on that side to conceal them.


----------



## BillS

JayJay said:


> I have 30 gallon drums in the garage---is anyone afraid of bullet bandits shooting holes in your drums?/
> It's gonna get really nasty out there--I have them in front of the double window--but keep the blinds closed.
> Noone can see them when the door is open--I placed them on that side to conceal them.


Do you have any room in your basement to store them? It would safer there if you have room. We have some stuff in our garage but when the time comes we plan on hauling it all down the basement.


----------



## JayJay

BillS said:


> Do you have any room in your basement to store them? It would safer there if you have room. We have some stuff in our garage but when the time comes we plan on hauling it all down the basement.


I already filled 20 drums with water..no way could I move them..we chose the garage because of the concrete floor--that's a lot of weight..
In southern Ky, these houses don't have basements--they're on rock; if I had a basement, I wouldn't have placed my water drums in a garage open to public view--and 2 people have spotted them already--the mailman, and an acquaintance.


----------



## Saiga12_489

Calista said:


> Wow, Saiga, that's a pretty impressive set-up you have there! Nice job.
> 
> Would you mind sharing where you purchased those tanks and the approximate cost for the two of them? Also, did you already know how to construct this kind of water-storage system, or did you rely on any websites you also might like to share?
> 
> Thanks!


Calista, thank you very much for the complement!

I purchased them from American Tanks. Their website is Potable Water Tanks, Well & Drinking Water Storage Tanks & Tank Systems

I have recently had an enclosed metal building constructed by Eagle Carports to housed both tanks. American Tanks have a self help diagram on how to plumb-up a system like this.

However I am a very technical and handy-man guy that learned a lot from my dad as a boy.


----------



## kappydell

there are ceramic filters available as low as $30 if you are willing to drill holes is the pails to make your own 'berkey style' filter. St Paul Mercantile for one place on web carries them.


----------



## Meerkat

godisnum1 said:


> Heh, well I have a Katadyn Pocket... which the filter is good for 13,000 gallons. Maybe I should pick up an extra filter "just in case"
> We usually just keep two or three cases of Zephyrhills on hand at any given time. I always do my research to know where any freshwater resources are around where I live. I'm never worried about water or how I'm going to procure it.
> 
> Bran <><


 Will it convert sea water into fresh ? If so that would be a really good thing to have for those near the oceans .Although it may be dangerous to be at the beach itshtf.


----------



## cantinawest

*Solar Cookers can purify your water*



RevWC said:


> I don't store a lot of water but make sure I have access to fresh water and then perform the following.
> 
> 1. Remove suspended particles by filtering or letting particles settle to the bottom.
> 
> 2. Pour off clear water into a clean container.
> 
> 3. Add 8 drops of Clorox® Regular-Bleach (not scented or Clorox® Plus® bleaches) to one gallon of water (2 drops to 1 quart). For cloudy water, use 16 drops per gallon of water (4 drops to 1 quart).
> 
> 4. Allow the treated water to stand for 30 minutes. Water should have a slight bleach odor. If not, repeat and wait another 15 minutes. The treated water can then be made palatable by pouring it between clean containers several times.


If one does not have chemicals for purification, then after filtering your water for sediment, etc., and then boiling it, it will give you potable water.

And, to save on expendable fuels why not put your *solar cookers* to work boiling and purifying your water in between meals?
We do this when we go camping and it saves on fuel.


----------



## RamboMoe

I've got a 2 week supply, 2L/person/day. I guess that could be stretched out if need be. Would like to have more, but space is an issue at the moment.


----------



## Jeikeskate

*A couple 55 gal drums*

We have 2 55 gal water drums for our water storage. We actually use them every year for a big extended family camping trip. We have the Ezi-Action pump to pump the water out of the barrels. (www.better-outdoors.com).









It is more than those siphons, but if you actually think you might use it, totally worth it. Then we have about 6 of those water bottle filters, I can't remember what brand, but they say they will filter up to 50 gallons each. We have a creek that is less than a block away.

It is just me, my wife, a 3 yr old, and newborn right now.

So, what do you think, are we doing OK with water storage? I really don't know. I am pretty new to this stuff.


----------



## Von Helman

Saiga12_489 said:


> These are two 2,500 gallon tanks from American Tank Company.


I am getting ready in the next couple of days to have the holes dug in the ground for two of these. When I am finished I will have a total of four of these 2,600 gallon in-ground plastic cisterns.

Each cistern will have to water feed lines to them, one from a well run from electricity and a back up well operated by a windmill.

I will post some images as I get them installed and hooked up.

you can never have enough water and the fact I am also using water for livestock I have to have an abundance of water and a way to get it without electricity.

I think people forget not only do humans need one gallon of water per day but their pets and other general use such as cleaning, cooking, bathing and sharing will increase the amount of water a person really needs to have stored.


----------



## mojo4

Well I don't have a lot of space to bury giant tanks or store 55 gallon drums, but I'm going to try to put in an old fashion hand pump well this spring. Hopefully the water table isn't too deep, does anyone know where to find a water table map? There are lots of creeks and small ponds near me so I don't think its too deep. But anytime I mention it everyone says to get a permit!! Apparently a lot of people are afraid to fart outside without some sort of government approval form filed in triplicate by color codes.


----------



## Toffee

We only have about 20 gallons, but we're hopefully going to get a bit more stored away this summer.


----------



## hippy

Jeikeskate said:


> We have 2 55 gal water drums for our water storage. We actually use them every year for a big extended family camping trip. We have the Ezi-Action pump to pump the water out of the barrels. (www.better-outdoors.com).
> 
> It is more than those siphons, but if you actually think you might use it, totally worth it. Then we have about 6 of those water bottle filters, I can't remember what brand, but they say they will filter up to 50 gallons each. We have a creek that is less than a block away.
> 
> It is just me, my wife, a 3 yr old, and newborn right now.
> 
> So, what do you think, are we doing OK with water storage? I really don't know. I am pretty new to this stuff.


We have a 3 yr old and a 10 month old also. We have 2 55 gal stored as well as a few old oj bottles.. That still isn't even enough drinking water for 3 months.. Then add cooking and cleaning on to that and you will need a lot more. You will need about 415 gal for 3 months. Good luck! I pray we will never need to use them!


----------



## machinist

We rehabbed a cistern that was the original water supply for our house, built under the back patio, 12' X 14' and 7 feet deep inside. The concrete blocks and inner plastering had deteriorated after 30+ years, so we tuck pointed the blocks inside with hydraulic cement and recoated it with a Quikrete (tm) product called Quikwall (tm). That is a hydraulic cement with fiberglass that makes it very strong. We used their liquid acrylic additive for the best waterproofing. After a couple years in use, no problem. 

I replaced all the plumbing at the same time, and replaced the 120v. pump and storage tank, along with the crossover plumbing that allows us to use water from the city (county, actually) if we choose to. Other means of access include a gravity drain valve in the basement threaded for a hose hookup. On the back porch, right atop the cistern is a hand well pump that I restored. Has a brass lined cylinder in the cistern 6 feet below. So, we can walk out the kitchen door and hand pump water. 

For limited garden irrigation, I put in one 2,500 gallon tank sunk 2 feet into the ground and built a metal building over it. There is a gravity drain buried that emerges near the garden, so now pumping is needed. That also provides water for our chickens. (Done manually, not plumbed in.) Water is collected from the roof of the nearby shop (24' X 28' building) and the tank shed roof (10' X 10') for an 8 to one collection ratio--1" of rain gets 8" in the tank.

If my figures are correct, allowing for wall thickness, the house cistern holds about 6,700 gallons. With just 2 of us we have all we need even in dry periods. Last summer, July and August gave us no rain at all. Even without conserving much, we only used about half the supply before we got rain again. That included using an automatic washing machine at the time. Now, we have a wringer washer and tubs that only use ~18 gallons to fill it all and we do a week's laundry (4 loads) with that. The automatic used 24 gallons PER LOAD, or 96 gallons a week.

Only 3/4 of our house roof is accessible for collection, but that is plenty for us, wth 1" of rain yielding 10" in the cistern. If the rains come too fast, the gutters overflow, even though we have the larger size gutters and downspouts. I could improve on that situation, but it is a case of diminishing returns on the cost of doing so. 

I would love to have a pond in the backyard for garden watering, but our one acre if FULL.

Half or more of our water usage if for flushing toilets. In a total breakdown situation, I could provide alernative sanitation means, we would do laundry less often (wearing clothes longer between washing), and do dishes in a small pan in the sink. Sponge baths instead of showers use a lot less water. I think our cistern could supply us for 4 to 6 months with those measures and still live pretty well. But Indiana has a lot of rainfall. Even during the current drought conditions, we have never had the cistern less than 3/4 full = 5,000 gallons.


----------



## LincTex

You can clean and recycle the water from laundry and bathing (greywater) to use for flushing the toilet. I first read about this in Mother Earth News about 30 years ago. It makes little sense to flush perfectly good water!


----------



## LincTex

I did a goolgle search for "mother earth news greywater"

http://www.motherearthnews.com/the-crunchy-chicken/flushing-the-toilet-with-greywater.aspx

http://www.motherearthnews.com/green-homes/greywater-zm0z11zphe.aspx?page=2

http://www.backcountrygraywater.com/


----------

